# Shiva Dupelle/Siva/Chris Michael Castillo/Pippin/Pippie



## siid (May 30, 2020)

Reposting someone elses post after my friend told me she met Shiva last week in Mt. Shasta. This brujo threatened to "devils breath" her. This post has over 100 comments from people who have all had similar stories about being robbed/drugged/raped by Shiva, earliest that I know of from 2018, but thats all i know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 30, 2020)

can you provide a link to this post on facebook so we can see the comments for ourselves? thanks, and hopefully this person gets what they deserve.


----------



## siid (May 30, 2020)

https://facebook.com/story/graphql_...fSTEwMDAwMjIxMDM1Nzc4MDoyODI3MTk3NTU3MzYzODk1


----------



## beersalt (Jun 3, 2020)

I've crossed paths with this individual once in San Diego almost 4 years ago.. 
This warning has been going around for atleast the last three years. Sad to hear he's still out doing the same shit. What a sicko.


----------



## Kenada (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m not positive but I was in downtown late night here in Eugene the other day and think I had a run in with this guy. Not 100% positive but if you’re in the area it probably wouldn’t hurt to be wary.


----------



## manzo (Feb 18, 2021)

Update: Dunsmuir stabbing victim identified, suspect in custody​2 minutes

 
A 25-year-old man from Humboldt County was arrested Thursday morning after a brief manhunt following a fatal stabbing in Dunsmuir, the Siskiyou County Sheriff's Office reported.






Christopher Michael Castillo was arrested just before 8:30 a.m. for the homicide of 44-year-old Craigory Olson of Dunsmuir, who was pronounced dead in front of a residence on Dunsmuir Avenue, said Siskiyou County Undersheriff James Randall.

The SCSO responded to a 911 report of the stabbing at about 1 a.m. Thursday morning, Feb. 18. The suspect had already left the scene, said Randall. Deputies attempted CPR on Olson but their efforts were not successful.

The suspect's empty vehicle was found and seized by deputies. The SCSO put out an alert with the suspect's name and description at about 5:30 a.m., which was widely shared.

"The great community of Dunsmuir" assisted deputies in locating Castillo, said Randall.

"Someone saw a person matching his description at the Railroad Park onramp on I-5," Randall said. Deputies investigated and confirmed the person was indeed the suspect, and Castillo was taken into custody without incident.

The stabbing is still being investigated, said Randall.

_Skye Kinkade is the editor of the Mt. Shasta Area Newspapers and the Siskiyou Daily News. She is a fourth generation Siskiyou County resident and has lived in Mount Shasta and Weed her entire life. _

https://www.mtshastanews.com/story/...t-apprehended-after-short-manhunt/4490964001/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2021)

well, it sucks that it took someone being murdered for it to happen but at least it looks like this person isn't going to be hurting anyone else anytime soon.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Feb 19, 2021)

Good thing he was apparently a moron too, “railroad park I-5 onramp” was he fucking trying to hitchhike out of the same town after stabbing someone? Good thing he’s that stupid and someone from dunsmuir spotted him, he could easily of hurt more people in his desperation to escape.

I hope this fuck doesnt sour dunsmuir‘s attitude towards travelers...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 20, 2021)

Damn, he got them serial killer eyes. Glad he got put away before he hurts anymore people. Too bad it wasn't sooner.


----------



## BananaArchy (Mar 5, 2021)

He was released on the 27th of Feb. 2021

"Siskiyou County District Attorney Kirk Andrus said Castillo was released under emergency orders related to COVID-19, signed by the Presiding Justice of the California Supreme Court.

The orders state that a suspect may be held for up to seven days before being arraigned on a new charge, and his case is being investigated, Andrus said.

“Given the evidence uncovered to date, it would be unjust to continue to hold Christopher Castillo in custody given what we are able to prove at this time,” Andrus said. 
........
"Both LaRue and Andrus said that they agree there are "strong indications" of lawful self-defense. But, they emphasized, the entire picture will not be clear until the investigation is complete. It is believed that there are people who have information about what happened in the early morning hours on Feb. 18, but they've not come forward."

https://www.siskiyoudaily.com/story...d-dunsmuir-stabbing-released-jail/6853832002/
((I saw this article and he looked familiar so I googled his name and found this thread on StP. So I thought it important to post this follow up info regarding his release. The killer is out, Eek!)) 

So now I'm a newb on StP! ^_^ Yaaayyy. 
Thanks to everyone for helping to keep the community safe & informed. <3


----------



## Lostgurl (Oct 11, 2021)

Shoot guess another may die befor he is stopped the fuck is up with that shit


----------



## AyeAaron (Dec 26, 2021)

As far as I can tell he's still abroad


----------

